# getting drugs on the nhs?



## peppa pig (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi well i have been lurking on this board fro a little while now and i am now officially 40.  

I am having FT in October and went to my GP yesterday on a nhs prescription yesterday i got 180 progesterone pessaries. Hep B core antibodies HIV and AMS blood tests all gone on the NHS.  I am over the age limit now so thought i would have to pay now.

mmmm so this has got me wondering as i am lucky to have the most amazing and helpfull gp,  if i went for a fresh cycle icsi i have to pay BUT is it poss to get all the drugs menopour ect on a nhs presciption also? I so hoped to have another fresh cycle but i have no idea where i am going to find the money (my last cycle was NHS funded) if i could get the costs of drugs covered this would be a huge step forward.

Thanks for reading just want some advice before i approach my gp.

Good luck everyone


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey peppapig  I got all my menopur / gonal f  crinone  clexane  pred (low dose)  baby asprin all on NHS when I was going private ICSI  and I would not have it done in UK again soif you are on budget  reprofit do IVF for £1500  and you still can ask for prescription from the clinic to give it to your GP etc as I had to have IUI with sperm donor as my DP has an operation to unblock his blockage but it will take 18 month which I cannot wait that long so I had to have a go on IUI  and to my surprise I got my 1st pregnant  and it only cost me €330 included scan  and flight and hotel and food for 3 day cost me about £200.
Good luck
Becky7 xx


----------



## peppa pig (Jun 10, 2011)

congratulations hun

and such a big thank you for pointing me in what looks like a real possibility i am so excited to think maybe we can afford another turn x


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Your welcome  and anymore about reprofits in Brno  let me know ok but otherwise good luck
Becky7 xx


----------



## peppa pig (Jun 10, 2011)

thank you...oh its hot today! 

i would welcome as much info as poss.  I can cover those prices. I have already be over staking the threads and been on their web site.  I have about £3000 put past so far.  I am so happy!


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh that great eh  and yes good idea to go on reprofit site  and yes it so so hot as had to have 2 shower today with my hormone lol.
Becky7 xx


----------



## dyellowcar (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi Peppapig,

Yes it is possible to get all your drugs and blood tests done via your GP. Like you my GP has been so supportive. I took him the full list of drugs we needed and he put all of them on a prescription. I got the list from the clinic. It saved us around £1400 so well worth asking. Also we have asked for him to do all the blood tests i.e. HIV and Chlamydia etc for the initial consult. But later he agreed to what tests he could for the level 1 immunes and again saved us around £700. 

My advice is; if he/she is lovely and supportive, make an appointment and ask what level of support he is allowed to give. Some surgeries have a limit of how much they can help. My own GP could only supply drugs for a single cycle due to the constraints of our Local Authority. 

Good luck with your TX

Di x


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh dellowcar  that fab eh  really does make so much different as my GP so brilliant with me and I still get all the drug on NHS in my last 3 private treatment which save us nearly £3 K  and am still getting crinone gel from my GP at the moment too.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Lizard39 (Nov 25, 2011)

Postcode lottery is so unfair isn't it! Although I was 38 when we were told IFV was the only way our PCT wouldn't fund a free nhs cycle as the age limit they have is 35. I also have a really lovely supportive GP who did all our blood tests  on the nhs, when I asked if she could write me a nhs prescription for the drugs, she said the PCT are so strick she wouldn't be able to.  I've just got a BFP on our 2nd IFV and my clinic only subscribes pessaries til OTD so my lovely GP has give me a subscription for those - but on the grand sccheme of things they account for pennies compared to the thousands we have spent ourselves. 

Hope you manage to get your GP to write your prescription. I think it's so very sad that so many couples require assistance to conceive and help is just not available to the vaste majority of us.wishing you a successful journey.


Lizard xxx


----------

